# VOR during BMQ



## Newguy1 (27 Mar 2014)

I was wondering what criteria/what circumstances would a VOR during basic be approved?


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2014)

You don't want to be there anymore.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2014)

The UFO people have found you..._again_.

Real answer;  talk to your course staff.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (28 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You don't want to be there anymore.



Post of the year.


----------

